# Cheltenham Friday Thread



## Mariposa (12 March 2015)

I'm sad it's almost over for another year! 

But we still have the Triumph and The Gold Cup!! 

I was pleased to get Beltor at 12/1 for the Triumph....I need a decent winner, I've only had places all week!!


----------



## JCWHITE (13 March 2015)

Its here, the soul feels uplifted this morning


----------



## Love (13 March 2015)

I'll be in a lecture when the gold cup is on! Don't normally have a bet unless I'm actually at the meet or its the national but tempted to for the gold cup, was there yesterday and really got into the spirit, amazing day out. Who's everyone backing? I like the sound of Holywell I think


----------



## L&M (13 March 2015)

I will be doing the school run&#8230;..will be recording the Gold cup so just pray I do not hear the results before I get home! 

I fancy Coneygree, as am always a sucker for a story, and the underdog - I just hope he likes the going as very wet here overnight.

Hope all horses get home safely x


----------



## Mariposa (13 March 2015)

Holywell each way is worth it according to Ted Walsh! I've got my money on Coneygree, Bobs Worth ( soft spot for him!) and I got On His Own in the office sweepstake!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2015)

Lord Windemere looked very well yesterday faffing about with Jimmy on the gallops. 

My fear for Coneygree is that it is a year too soon and will break him mentally. 

They got 5mm of rain last night which will have given the ground a nice top to it. It was quite dead yesterday but there  is no significant going change really.

I'm rooting for McCoy to win his last Gold Cup!

Eta - just seen on RP that Tom Weston has 2 punctured lungs but not lasting head damage. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Mariposa (13 March 2015)

Good news re Tom Weston 

How are your two this morning EKW?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2015)

Mariposa said:



			Good news re Tom Weston 

How are your two this morning EKW?
		
Click to expand...

They are good thanks  Tired and a little stiff but that's to be expected but they have eaten up and are bright and happy so that's the main thing!

A pic for today - Lord Windermere out on the gallop yesterday morning. Just an easy lob but he looked fantastic! When the horse behind cantered past on the grass I did half fear for Jimmy Culloty when Lord W had a wee spaz attack lol!


----------



## Chiffy (13 March 2015)

Last afternoon on the sofa. Doesn't it go quickly!

As you know, I don't bet but still follow certain horses. If Coneygree doesn't win ( which would be wonderful) I do hope the experience does him no harm.
McCoy would be another fantastic story. There are a few I would be quite happy with though.

Enjoy everyone.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2015)

I've just put a 50p each way 6 horse accumulator on the biggest priced horse in each race at Cheltenham - potential winnings - £233 BILLION! Such a shame if they all came in the most you would see of that is 1 million 

Rock On the outsiders!!!


----------



## PorkChop (13 March 2015)

I can't believe it's nearly over - have really enjoyed having the time to watch the coverage


----------



## amage (13 March 2015)

Eek can't believe we're at Gold Cup day already. I really hope Carlingford Lough does the business...he's trained local to us and the Kielys are fantastic people. We've galloped a good bit in John's and he is so encouraging and helpful. Really like Dicosimo in the first


----------



## armchair_rider (13 March 2015)

How is it the last day already?

I won't be having a bet (I rarely do) but I'm a Many Clouds fan. I hope Coneygree runs well, or at least doesn't get too fried. I'm always a bit suspicious of the effects of long races round Cheltenham on young horses though I suppose Sun Alliance winners generally go on to have good careers. But I think running Coneygree in the Gold Cup is a reasonable decision, it's probably safer than the novice races and might be run at a more sensible pace (and you wouldn't fancy waiting til next year's Gold Cup and having to take on the Mullins pair)


----------



## PorkChop (13 March 2015)

Shed a tear at the tribute to Kauto Star - fabulous


----------



## L&M (13 March 2015)

so did I - very touching&#8230;.


----------



## amage (13 March 2015)

LJR said:



			Shed a tear at the tribute to Kauto Star - fabulous 

Click to expand...

Didn't quite shed a tear but watching his haymakers of falls did wonder to myself how on earth he retired so sound!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 March 2015)

I've managed to avoid all winning bets but one, my account is still reasonably healthy but my lucky 15 missed the mark with a non runner and only one winner.
I think I will stick with colours I recognise, three tiny bets on the first.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2015)

amage said:



			Didn't quite shed a tear but watching his haymakers of falls did wonder to myself how on earth he retired so sound!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  And who was riding him in the clip?  Not a jockey, that's for sure . . .

P


----------



## amage (13 March 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			Me too.  And who was riding him in the clip?  Not a jockey, that's for sure . . .

P
		
Click to expand...

??? not sure what you mean


Absolutely thrilled for Adrian Heskin on Martello Tower. A few years back when he was still Michael Hourigan's stable jockey I rode in a charity race at the Punchestown Festival on a horse Michael trained. Heskin gave me so much advice and help and was such a lovely guy it's great to see him in a high profile job with good horses to ride.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2015)

I think they did a feature with the 4 Nichols horses (havent watched the racing so far today!) In which they had their new riders on so it would have been Laura Collette on Kauto.


----------



## Kadastorm (13 March 2015)

Won't get to watch the gold cup but placed an each way bet on Lord windermere, bobs worth and because I had 14p randomly on the account, a 7p each way on the 100-1 shot lol!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 March 2015)

Jim Culloty, gosh its hard to listen to some of these Irish lads [well he's not a lad any longer]. Lord Windermere looks to be over excited, this is the problem for some of them, the noise is ridiculous!
Noel Fehily looks calm on the 3/1 fav, not sure about the ground
CONEYGREE fantastic performance, beautiful jumping


----------



## armchair_rider (13 March 2015)

EKW said:



			I think they did a feature with the 4 Nichols horses (havent watched the racing so far today!) In which they had their new riders on so it would have been Laura Collette on Kauto.
		
Click to expand...

It looked like Charlotte Alexander on Denman but I have no idea who was on the other three. Nice feature though, well done C4


----------



## armchair_rider (13 March 2015)

YESSSSS Well done Coneygree. What a great ride Nico gave him.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2015)

What a freak of a horse!


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2015)

Fabulous round of front running from a novice horse.   All credit to everyone involved with him for having the faith in him taking on such a challenge against more experienced horses.


----------



## Chiffy (13 March 2015)

Wow! Brilliant!  So good to have a dream come true! Hope Lord Oaksey is looking down.

I did NOT stay sitting on the sofa!! I thought Ruby was going to come and spoil it.


----------



## armchair_rider (13 March 2015)

Chiffy said:



			Wow! Brilliant!  So good to have a dream come true! Hope Lord Oaksey is looking down.

I did NOT stay sitting on the sofa!! I thought Ruby was going to come and spoil it.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, I wasn't quite jumping up and down but there was definitely some serious bouncing.


----------



## amage (13 March 2015)

Class class class round of jumping and a super Ride by De Boinville.


----------



## frostyfingers (13 March 2015)

In town this morning the butcher asked for my tip, I said Coneygree, came home and didn't put anything on!  I'd better get a discount next week....  What a fantastic result, absolutely thrilling race and so nice for a proper "old fashioned" set up to win, home bred, small yard, not such a big name jockey.  Fabulous jumping, so neat with his front legs, a real star - I hope his legs last so we can see more of him.


----------



## Mariposa (13 March 2015)

That had me screaming at the TV, what a horse, what a wonderful quiet and confident ride! Well done!!  And thank goodness he won as I had him at 12/1!! Winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (13 March 2015)

That was some Gold Cup.  Breathtaking performance & fully deserved. 
I am hoarse from yelling at the tv. 
Fairy tale really.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2015)

Wow - what a performance . . . horse and jockey . . . so happy for all connections.  Pure class .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2015)

amage said:



			??? not sure what you mean
		
Click to expand...

Just that whoever was riding him didn't ride like a jockey - very different style.  Not a knock on anyone.  As others have said, very probably Laura Collett . . . 

P


----------



## frostyfingers (13 March 2015)

That start was a mess but apart from that what a fabulous race the Foxhunter's was.  I always feel the commentators are a bit sniffy about the amateur riders but that was a great exhibition from them all - I don't think there were any fallers and they all looked pretty neat & tidy to me.  Glad Nina won after being "taken out" in the XC race.


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2015)

Go on - who else cried when Coneygree won?


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2015)

PolarSkye said:



			Me too.  And who was riding him in the clip?  Not a jockey, that's for sure . . .

P
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Laura Collett, why couldn't she keep her hands still just for a minute? Poor horse, and I was for him going to her. The other three looked great and are having a ball of a life.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 March 2015)

Me!
Eta This is in reply to Clodagh's post re having a sniffle after the Gold Cup, sorry posting on phone am rubbish at it.


----------



## JCWHITE (13 March 2015)

I did


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Me!
Eta This is in reply to Clodagh's post re having a sniffle after the Gold Cup, sorry posting on phone am rubbish at it.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I wasn't alone. The dogs got quite alarmed at the shenanigans.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 March 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Go on - who else cried when Coneygree won?
		
Click to expand...

I did.  

P


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 March 2015)

Nina is very professional, she had it all sewn up three from home, barring accident!


----------



## KautoStar1 (13 March 2015)

Clodagh said:



			Go on - who else cried when Coneygree won?
		
Click to expand...

Yup. I had a little tear in my eye & a lump in my throat.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 March 2015)

Wonderful to see Uxizandre ridden so well and to win,  by the greatest jump jockey of all time.  

Conygree?  A small yard,  very few horses,  probably done on a shoestring,  and yet he managed it.  The best bit was that he didn't win by default,  as there were no fallers.  Conygree beat the field fare and square!  Unlike the rest of you lot,  seemingly,  I remained dry eyed,  but thrilled beyond words at their achievement.  The race was won by the best horse on the day,  and as Lady Oaksey said,  her now departed husband would be looking down,  and rejoicing with them.

Now that it's all over,  I'm left feeling rather deflated!

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 March 2015)

Not sure of Coneygree's breeding, is he related to Carruthers?


----------



## popsdosh (13 March 2015)

Just to think he(Coneygree)  was nearly pulled out this morning ,I think everybody was looking down on them. 
I was actually jumping up and down in the tractor listening to it .had been watching it all week on my phone whilst driving (satelite steering is worth it after all) however today I did not have an internet worthy signal so only the radio!
Its a total shame John could not be with us to see it he had so much faith in that mare. I will admit to tears !


----------



## justabob (13 March 2015)

I am exhausted with vicarious pleasure, and yes feeling very deflated too Alec. On the upside we have the National meeting to look forward too.


----------



## popsdosh (13 March 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			Not sure of Coneygree's breeding, is he related to Carruthers?
		
Click to expand...

Same mare and another one just started . Coneygrees full sister was also covered today !
Coneygree - Karinga bay
Carruthers - Kayf Tara


----------



## Orangehorse (13 March 2015)

The whole week has been great.  What a spectacle it is to see large fields streaming over the fences.  They all seemed to jump well, so nice that there were few fallers, even in the Foxhunters when there can be carnage.  Annie Power had a lucky escape from what was a horrid fall, so good that she was OK.

I think that can be termed a Vintage Cheltenham, with the winning spread all around.


----------



## Echo Bravo (16 March 2015)

Hopefully my friends horse Blue Heron will be running National day.


----------

